# 'Scrubs' appreciation thread...



## distressed_romeo (Dec 6, 2007)

This is literally the only programme on TV I enjoy right now...

Discuss its awesomeness...


----------



## amonb (Dec 6, 2007)

+1

They keep on coming up with awesomeness... And Perry Cox is the best sitcom character ever created!

That Kung-Fu Fighting from series 6 had me in tears... so much of it does!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 6, 2007)

It's about the only thing I watch regularly. Great show! And Sarah Chalke is so damn cute it hurts


----------



## amonb (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Alpo (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like the show.  Some really funny stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 6, 2007)

Best moments...

1) The airband performing 'More Than A Feeling'...
2) Turk presenting scooters to Carla after being allowed to choose their first car on his own...

I really wish Cox's therapist had become a regular character...

Therapist: 'I got drunk last night and decided to give you one more chance. How did that anger management exercise go?'
Cox: 'I tried it once and thought it was stupid'.
Therapist: 'OUT!!!!'


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the show, it's one of the only shows I actively watch every week.

But I really hate how they've turned Kelso into a one-line caricature. Hopefully with the storyline they've come up with him (starting last week) they'll get away from that and humanize him again.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 6, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> I love the show, it's one of the only shows I actively watch every week.
> 
> But I really hate how they've turned Kelso into a one-line caricature. Hopefully with the storyline they've come up with him (starting last week) they'll get away from that and humanize him again.



Actually, I find it more annoying how Elliot's been turned into an ersatz version of Jordan recently...


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello, my name is Ken and I am addicted to this show. I have Seasons 1,4 and 5 on DVD with seasons 2 and 3 on my Christmas list.

One of the worst things about this show is the songs they get stuck in my head. Examples:

The theme from Sanford and Son when JD and Turk did their S&S jam. That song from Erasure. I was singing "I tried to discover..." for hours after watching that episode. 

Really just a smart, funny comedy with some great lessons. The episode where JD's dad died hit me pretty hard, having just recently lost my father.

 for Scrubs.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 6, 2007)

Scrubs is the best show on TV right now, in my opinion. I never miss an episode. It is absolutely hilarious. 

"You wouldn't happen to like speed metal by any chance?"

Elliot is also a slammin' hottie.


----------



## Groff (Dec 6, 2007)

sakeido said:


> "You wouldn't happen to like speed metal by any chance?"




I died when I heard that!
Except the fact that they didn't play speed metal...

I  this show soooo much. I really need to get some seasons on DVD.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, I laughed so hard when he started playing Devildriver in the delivery van


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 6, 2007)

My all-time favorite series. I think I watch it too often, though. We have three TV stations here that regularly play reruns (though they only ever do seasons 1, 2, and select episodes of season 5) which I watch pretty regularly. I'm unfortunately to the point where I can point out editing they did to the original episode.The episode that ends with Ted's accapella band singing Somewhere Over the Rainbow on the roof of the hospital while Eliott is giving her endocrinology Q&A thing, the camera pans out to various characters around the hospital. A common edit they have done is to speed up shots slightly, to make it fit for time. They also frequently cut dream sequences short, often omitting some of my favorite lines from the show. I noticed another one last night... In my favorite episode of the show; It's called 'My Lunch' on Season 5. It's the one where a certain recurring character dies, and they use her organs to give to 3 other patients. I won't say anymore in case anyone is yet to see it... Anyways, they cut part of JD's explanation of what probably caused her to take an overdose, as well as a few other serious moments throughout that episode.

I understand why they cut it... to allow for time slot issues since a lot of scrubs episodes are a bit longer than a normal half hour show, especially since NBC did that super-size Thursday thing a while back. It just drives me insane seeing how they cut scenes.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 6, 2007)

^ Wow, I had never noticed any of that! Then again, I've only ever seen Scrubs in syndication. I DVR it whenever it's on Comedy Central or one of the other channels that plays it. I keep waiting for it to get back to where I left off (basically that "Did you ever think we're perfect for each other, but that we both have the same fatal flaw?" episode), but they always play that one and then cut back to earlier in season 5, or sometimes even further back. I guess they don't have the newer episodes yet. I should really just get the DVDs instead of recording the same episodes over and over again. Several times when I don't go through the episodes, my DVR has actually filled up to capacity with Scrubs and stopped recording


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am a big fan of Scrubs. I didn't get into it for a long while, but then I decided to give it a proper chance, and its absolutely hilarious 

The Janitor cracks me up most of the time, and the "In your endo" guy too


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hell fucking yes!

I have season one on DVD, and watch it on TV whenever it's on


----------



## Hellraizer (Dec 6, 2007)

I never really watched it until it came on comedy central. I'm glad I gave it a chance, its a pretty funny show, I must say.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 6, 2007)

Scrubs is the best show ever made. I own all 5 seasons on dvd and cant wait for season 6 to come out. I can put those dvd;'s in and i find it hard for myself to stop watching....im addicted. I also agree one of the best scenes is when they have the "air band" playng more than a feeling.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 6, 2007)

Random fact: the writers were so sure that the show would be cancelled after one or two series so they were planning to reveal in the final episode that the janitor didn't exist and was just a figment of JD's imagination. If you watch the first series or so, you'll notice that the janitor never interacts with anyone except JD. Eventually they realised they weren't going to be cancelled and the guy who plays the janitor started complaining about never interacting with anyone else so they made him a fully-fledged character. Hurrah!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 6, 2007)

They are gonna reveal the janitors real name in the last episode i believe. Thats only if they get the writers strike thing figured out and can complete season 7.


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 6, 2007)

This season has been kind of low on the lulz, I must admit.

I just hope they don't do something stupid in the last episode like "whoops, the whole show was a cutaway JD fantasy!"


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 7, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> My all-time favorite series. I think I watch it too often, though. We have three TV stations here that regularly play reruns (though they only ever do seasons 1, 2, and select episodes of season 5) which I watch pretty regularly. I'm unfortunately to the point where I can point out editing they did to the original episode.The episode that ends with Ted's accapella band singing Somewhere Over the Rainbow on the roof of the hospital while Eliott is giving her endocrinology Q&A thing, the camera pans out to various characters around the hospital. A common edit they have done is to speed up shots slightly, to make it fit for time. They also frequently cut dream sequences short, often omitting some of my favorite lines from the show. I noticed another one last night... In my favorite episode of the show; It's called 'My Lunch' on Season 5. It's the one where a certain recurring character dies, and they use her organs to give to 3 other patients. I won't say anymore in case anyone is yet to see it... Anyways, they cut part of JD's explanation of what probably caused her to take an overdose, as well as a few other serious moments throughout that episode.
> 
> I understand why they cut it... to allow for time slot issues since a lot of scrubs episodes are a bit longer than a normal half hour show, especially since NBC did that super-size Thursday thing a while back. It just drives me insane seeing how they cut scenes.



The make cuts at totally retarded points when it's shown on E4 in this country as well. Thank god for the DVDs.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 7, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Random fact: the writers were so sure that the show would be cancelled after one or two series so they were planning to reveal in the final episode that the janitor didn't exist and was just a figment of JD's imagination. If you watch the first series or so, you'll notice that the janitor never interacts with anyone except JD. Eventually they realised they weren't going to be cancelled and the guy who plays the janitor started complaining about never interacting with anyone else so they made him a fully-fledged character. Hurrah!



 I'm going to have to rewatch the early episodes now!


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 7, 2007)

YEEEEA!!! It's THE TODD Time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2007)

I dig the series a lot myself as well.  I didn't realize they cut scenes out though, I'll have to grab the DVD collection when they offer all of them as a set.  My girlfriend bought me the entire collection of Everybody Loves Raymond as part of my Christmas present this year so I'm looking forward to watching that!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 12, 2007)

The one where Carla and Turk have their baby was on last night...

'MOMMY HAD AN ABORTION!!! MOMMY HAD AN ABORTION!!!!'


----------



## Origins (Jun 25, 2009)

I´m so pissed the serie is ended.. 
They are making a 9th season, but only 6 episodes with Zach Braff (this guy is just awesome! ) to make a transition and change the serie..
I was surprised to see that Zach and Donald are actually best friends in real life 
If only I had a friend like that


----------



## sakeido (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought the 8th season was a lot less funny than the previous ones.. seemed like they were trying too hard most of the time. I really liked the last episode of the 8th season, that could have been a good finale.. I'd prefer they just wrapped it out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

good show... i love it. and Carla...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't find Scrubs funny but I do think the serious message behind each episode is good 

I think a lot of people can probably relate to Scrubs a lot.


----------



## Origins (Jun 25, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> good show... i love it. and Carla...



You have weird tastes..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

whatever... makes it easy to find what i want since no one else tends to agree with me


----------



## Origins (Jun 25, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> whatever... makes it easy to find what i want since no one else tends to agree with me



I´m a bit like you, but not like you if you see what i mean


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

i do... but i don't...


----------



## Origins (Jun 25, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i do... but i don't...



that´s exactly the thing 
or not


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

ladies I believe this thread is about Scrubs...

*Scar Symmetry is not one to talk


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

Best show ever.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

^ i beg to differ, but it IS a great show


----------



## Origins (Jun 25, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Best show ever.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

the character of Dr. Cox is one of my heroes. I wish I could rant like that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2009)

^ 

i wish i could be a dick like kelso and not give a fuck.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr.Cox wins TV, seriously, I would watch that show if it was just an whole hour of Dr.Cox putting people or objects firmly in their place.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 1, 2009)

One of the best shows ever, hopefully they will do Season 9 (is this confirmed yet btw?)


----------

